# Out Having FunWith My Old Cub Cadet



## greenred (Nov 30, 2008)

*Out Having Fun With My Old Cub Cadet*

Went out and pushed my drive way and neighbors drive ways, just having a ball.

Now if I can just get the tips of my toes to warm up. 

She may not look that pretty at the moment but she runs strong for having nearly a thousand hours on the clock.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

How does that blade raise and lower?


----------



## greenred (Nov 30, 2008)

Hydraulically 

If you notice in the first picture there is a white rod that runs from yellow cam arm down near the foot rest down to the blade. Inside the tractor is a hydraulic piston assembly that the cam arm is attached to. When the cam arm goes up, it pulls the white rod, which in turn pulls the blade up, when the cam arm is lowered it pushes the white rod down, pushing the blade down. The same hydraulic assembly lowers and raises the mower deck from under the tractors belly when the mower deck is attached. Quite a simple and effective set up. 


The only thing I wish it had was the ability to tilt the blade left or right from the seat. I believe the next model up - the 1812 - has that feature.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Tractor loosk great


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Did I just see that for sale somewhere? I swear I just saw this thing on criagslist.


----------



## greenred (Nov 30, 2008)

affekonig;679515 said:


> Did I just see that for sale somewhere? I swear I just saw this thing on criagslist.


I doubt this is the same one you saw. I picked it up from the original owner this summer. He was originally going to trade it in on a new Cub Cadet.

I would like to get 1 or 2 more of this model so I can use them to make one tractor look as original/new as possible while also having them around for spare parts.

Im attached to this model because this is the model I spent my childhood learning to drive and riding around on at my grandparents. I still remember the day the dealer came out to my grand dads house with the spanking new tractor and it being unloaded from the trailer. My parents have that tractor still. Its body is in a lot better shape but it needs some work on some automotive parts.

I guess everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i got me one two, it was your color till i got it, then i got bored and cleaned it up. ive been lookin for implements but nothing yet. it has a 5' deck that likes to scalp my undulatig lawn lol its bigger than my wheeler lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Those old Cubs sure are great tractors. I have a 1963 Cub Cadet model 70. My grandpa bought it new in 63 and he gave it to me about 4 years ago before he passed. My mom grew up driving that tractor, I grew up on it, you get the idea. I restored most of it, but I am having a heck of a time finding a new flywheel for the 7hp Kohler. Such a fun little tractor and those things can really push the snow!!!!


----------



## greenred (Nov 30, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;679862 said:


> Those old Cubs sure are great tractors. I have a 1963 Cub Cadet model 70. My grandpa bought it new in 63 and he gave it to me about 4 years ago before he passed. My mom grew up driving that tractor, I grew up on it, you get the idea. I restored most of it, but I am having a heck of a time finding a new flywheel for the 7hp Kohler. Such a fun little tractor and those things can really push the snow!!!!


http://www.ihccw.com/

Check out their Kohler section.

http://www.ccspecialties.org/kohlerparts.html is another site that has Cub and Kohler parts for sale.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=Cub+Cadet&mn=70 this site is great for its blown up diagrams with part numbers and you can find some parts for sale on it

http://www.farmallcub.com/phpBB2/index.php here is a pretty active forum where you might find more information on tracking down the parts you need.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I have an old blade from a Simplicity power max I was thinking of having a mount made to put it on my Quad ,Polaris Sportsman 700.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

Need some wings on that blade.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's the one I saw:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grd/956554800.html\

I had an old Cub Cadet too. That thing was awesome. I'll see if I can find pics somewhere. I did some paint work to it. I picked up a 60s-70s Sears tractor with a blade a couple weeks ago that I've been tinkering with when I have time. Yep, everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

i used to have one similar to that one. it was a red 782 with blade. plowed alot of apartment sidewalks with it. kept the blade and converted it over to my dingo.


----------

